# Bluetooth Connection Starts Google Play Music



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Whenever my phone connects to my cars bluetooth it starts up Google Play Music or if I have Apollo installed it may start instead. I have the connection set for AD2P so that I can play pandora or google music and play it through the stereo. I know if I uncheck AD2P it will work for phone calls but wont work with the audio playback.

My question is there a way to stop these apps from starting automatically upon connection?

This isnt ROM specific it seems to happen no matter what I'm running, but for what its worth I'm on Vanir Commotio B58 with the stock Kernel.

Has anybody found away around this other than freezing the apps and defrosting them when used?


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Google searching led me to this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.harleensahni.android.mbr

Works just as I had hoped!

Even better idea (Taken from Androidcentral)

Using Tasker

Create a task called "Stop Music" which does these four actions when it detects a Bluetooth connection with my car:

1) Action 1 mutes the media volume. (Audio > Media Volume > Level 0)
2) Action 2 is an 8 second wait time before doing Action 3 (Task > Wait > 8 seconds)
3) Action 3 stops/closes the Music Player app. (Media > Media Control > Stop)
4) Action 4 increases the media volume to max (Audio > Media Volume > Level 15)


----------

